# no b-turkey :(



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

well was hoping for the turkey gods to send a tom my way on my b-day...well lets just say i got a goose egg......i might go out one more day on the last weekend. good luck all..and to all who gave got there bird(s) GEAT JOB!!!!
scott


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Scott, don't give up on them just yet. Took the 16 year old out this morning & he got a jake in Union County. It is our first bird together as he hunted with a friend of mine last year in Muskinghum County & took a big tom. We didn't hear a gobble until 9:15 , then had 2 toms responding when 4 jakes came running in, committing suicide. I think the hens headed back to their nests & the toms got competitive. When the jakes saw the hen decoy, they started racing each other toward it !!! Now it's my turn.
Good luck all ......... stuffed turkey for dinner tomorrow !!!!
Tim


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thats great t-180. i might go out one more time.....lol
i just not sure where????lol


----------

